#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Antena Ubitiqui UNIFI não adota.

## Kelvison

Olá pessoal, estou com um problema. Tenho uma antena UNIFI que não adota. Já foi resetada, na controladora aparece com ip´192.168.1.20, clico pra adotar, mas não adota. Ela é a única que está com esse problema. Vi pelos logs do DHCP que ela está enviando um DHCPOFFER, mas não o ACK para o servidor e não pega IP. Continua com o IP de fábrica. Não pinga também. Alguém sabe como resolver esse problema? Desde já, agradeço. V

----------


## gandhi

vai no conselho tutelar que eles liberam a adoção kkkkkkkk

----------


## TheGodfather

> vai no conselho tutelar que eles liberam a adoção kkkkkkkk


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## AiresRuy

Kkkkkkk eu ri!!!!!
Mas vamos lá, já tentou acessar ela por ssh?
Tenta atualizar o firmware dela pot tftp

----------


## 1929

acho que quando você se refere a adotar, quer dizer que ela não associa ao AP, correto?

Está usando chave de criptografia? Caso positivo confere a chave.

O ideal seria você colocar print das configurações de cada lado para o pessoal poder te ajudar, senão vamos ficando só no "chute".

----------


## Fcnetwork

Faça um teste, desative firewall e antivirus do pc, coloca um ip fixo no seu pc da faixa 192.168.1.x/24 , liga apenas ela direto na porta de rede do seu pc, abra o unifi controles ( com ja o firewall e antivirus off ) e então tente adotar.

----------


## ConsultorTik

Bom dia, você está utilizando o Software instalado em seu PC? Tem que baixar ele. Se tiver um print facilitará para resolvermos. Desde já agradeço.


Att: Dzyan Mendes - CEO at ConsulTortik

----------


## Kelvison

Faz fiz tudo que me recomendaram e nada até agora. Eu entro na controladora e fica aparecendo "adopting" em amarelo, enquanto que as outras que estão funcionando normalmente ficam em verde escrito "conected". Estou a achar que a única solução seria atualizar ou restaurar a firmmware. Alguém sabe como fazer isso por meio de algum programa?

----------


## Kelvison

A propósito, ja tentei acessar por ssh, mas não consigo.

----------


## Bruno

O unifi não esta recebendo dhcp confirma se não tem nada bloqueando o unifi a receber o ip

----------


## Kelvison

Não tem nenhum tipo de bloqueio. Tentei outra antena no lugar dessa e ela está a funcionar normalmente. Gostaria de saber se existe alguma forma de atualizar a firmware por meio de algum programa ou procedimento( que não seja via ssh).

----------


## Bruno

> Não tem nenhum tipo de bloqueio. Tentei outra antena no lugar dessa e ela está a funcionar normalmente. Gostaria de saber se existe alguma forma de atualizar a firmware por meio de algum programa ou procedimento( que não seja via ssh).


nunca fiz mais creio que seja igual as antenas da ubnt tftp liga ela pressionado o reset até ela responder a ping 192.168.1.20

----------


## Kelvison

Já fiz esse procedimento, não vai...

----------


## franciskv

Faz o seguinte pra ficar fácil de resolver conecta ela em seu roteador e conectar seu PC no.mesmo roteador com ip dentro da range desativa antivírus e vai dar certo não tem segredo, quanto ao TFTP é do mesmo modo que Rocket e etc, de preferência faça por cmd (se for windows) ou terminal se o SO de seu PC for Linux

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JeffCherri

Libere algumas Portas no Firewall para testar
80, 81, 514, 3349, 3350,

----------


## gbovelar

Acesse via ssh pelo putty

----------

